# B15 Polyurethane Bushings



## bonestocksentra (Jun 7, 2003)

2001 GXE. I'm looking to not necessarily redo my suspension, just put in new bushings, and a general upkeep of the suspension. I have 120k miles, all stock suspension. I would like to spend around $200 or less. 
I usually work on my own cars, but never have done suspension. Does it require special tools to replace the bushings, maybe the sway bar, or can I use just regular sockets etc?
Also, who sells a good set of bushings?


----------



## Sleeper14 (Nov 24, 2005)

i used energy suspension in the front but only on the lca, works well but one of the bushings was bad so that was the best option at the time
for the back, super pro has the kit for b14-b15


----------

